# Good video on not provoking your children to wrath



## Pergamum (Apr 27, 2019)

Here is a good video from Wretched radio here: https://www.wretched.org/reset-chap...msnEAC5vuc6ZTWPlO0XOOdlQw-zNpWzUIcGzIdCMtFgDI

I have never watched this guy all the way through. Until now. I agree with him, but was never a fan of his presentation style (seems too polished...which sometimes I mistake for phony). So I got over that silly peeve and started watching him and this video I linked above was very good. 

I find that many Reformed books on child-rearing - especially from a Reformed perspective - stress the depravity of our children and how kids are little sinners. But we forget that WE are also bigger sinners. This video helps to curb that tendency to be harsh with our children. Since I have been sick I have been harsher with them and repent of that and am trying to do better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Edifying 1


----------



## J.L. Allen (Apr 28, 2019)

Thank you for sharing this. I’ve been really trying hard to be gracious. A blended family is difficult to navigate. God is kind in His dealings with me.


----------



## Dekybo (Apr 28, 2019)

I don’t like his speaking style either, but the ending list was helpful.


----------



## A.Joseph (Apr 28, 2019)

Pergamum said:


> Here is a good video from Wretched radio here: https://www.wretched.org/reset-chap...msnEAC5vuc6ZTWPlO0XOOdlQw-zNpWzUIcGzIdCMtFgDI
> 
> I have never watched this guy all the way through. Until now. I agree with him, but was never a fan of his presentation style (seems too polished...which sometimes I mistake for phony). So I got over that silly peeve and started watching him and this video I linked above was very good.
> 
> I find that many Reformed books on child-rearing - especially from a Reformed perspective - stress the depravity of our children and how kids are little sinners. But we forget that WE are also bigger sinners. This video helps to curb that tendency to be harsh with our children. Since I have been sick I have been harsher with them and repent of that and am trying to do better.


I agree his style is a turn off and I agree that his content, especially on this issue, is refreshing, and from what I can tell, biblically astute.


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 28, 2019)

His style MIGHT be slowly growing on me since he seems to do it to keep our attention. Perhaps he was trained in exaggerated postures and mannerisms in order to keep the discussion lively on TV? It works. I don't get bored. But....it takes some getting used to. I had to be won over by his excellent teaching before my little critical radar managed to turn off and I could enjoy and profit from the presentation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A.Joseph (Apr 28, 2019)

Pergamum said:


> His style MIGHT be slowly growing on me since he seems to do it to keep our attention. Perhaps he was trained in exaggerated postures and mannerisms in order to keep the discussion lively on TV? It works. I don't get bored. But....it takes some getting used to. I had to be won over by his excellent teaching before my little critical radar managed to turn off and I could enjoy and profit from the presentation.


Ditto....

so he was televised? Not just an internet thing? I’m not much for tv, so this all becomes a big grey area for me. But I’ve skipped his vids for the longest time, but he’s pretty solid


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 28, 2019)

A.Joseph said:


> Ditto....
> 
> so he was televised? Not just an internet thing? I’m not much for tv, so this all becomes a big grey area for me. But I’ve skipped his vids for the longest time, but he’s pretty solid



A bio for him reads:

Todd Friel studied to be a pastor for four years but neglected to actually get saved. He abandoned church ministry plans and did secular TV, radio and stand-up comedy for 6 years. But God then saved him.

That explains things. He is trained in delivery as well as content.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZackF (Apr 28, 2019)

Friel comes off a bit goofy at first but I like his show. He does grow on you. Phil Johnson is the show’s executive director.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gjensen (May 1, 2019)

It is painful for me to consider this topic. I have been guilty of this, and I am repenting of a recent example now.


----------



## Alan D. Strange (May 1, 2019)

gjensen said:


> Considering the topic is painful for me. I have been guilty of this, and I am repenting of a recent example now.



Thanks for your humble, and admirable, candor. This is what we all need so much more of.

It pains me to think of my wretched self-centeredness and how I have transgressed so many times with respect to my children in this regard.

We all have a long way to go!

Peace,
Alan


----------



## Santos (May 1, 2019)

I have had a problem with his delivery in the past until I realized that he is trying to be somewhat entertaining in his delivery and that he used to be a comedian. But I have gotten over that since watching his street preaching videos. He has a very different and humble delivery while preaching to the lost, which he seems to do regularly, than he does on Wretched.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pergamum (May 1, 2019)

gjensen said:


> It is painful for me to consider this topic. I have been guilty of this, and I am repenting of a recent example now.



Same here. I've been sick and because of this have been very critical of my children instead of praising them much. Watching the video convicted me.


----------



## Pergamum (May 1, 2019)

Santos said:


> I have had a problem with his delivery in the past until I realized that he is trying to be somewhat entertaining in his delivery and that he used to be a comedian. But I have gotten over that since watching his street preaching videos. He has a very different and humble delivery while preaching to the lost, which he seems to do regularly, than he does on Wretched.


The more I watch him the better I like him. I taped myself for some lectures last year or so and realized just how drab and boring a speaker can be unless he exaggerates his normal hand motions, etc. So I found myself practicing demonstrative hand motions so that I would not be so boring. He is doing his best to communicate by all means necessary and so I appreciate that now (and wish I could communicate as well as him).


----------



## Kinghezy (May 1, 2019)

Pergamum said:


> The more I watch him the better I like him. I taped myself for some lectures last year or so and realized just how drab and boring a speaker can be unless he exaggerates his normal hand motions, etc. So I found myself practicing demonstrative hand motions so that I would not be so boring. He is doing his best to communicate by all means necessary and so I appreciate that now (and wish I could communicate as well as him).



I have listened to him on occasion and liked what I have heard but I have had a similar reaction, to the way he affects his delivery. What I am hearing from this thread is I should get over myself. I think I could deal with that easier than some of the reformedish pontificators who come across to me as smarmy.


----------



## Josh Williamson (May 1, 2019)

I'm friends with Todd Friel, his style on TV or radio is very different to pulpit or open-air. On TV and radio he is working to be engaging and maintain viewers / listeners. I think much of his style comes from his comedy background.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pergamum (May 1, 2019)

Josh Williamson said:


> I'm friends with Todd Friel, his style on TV or radio is very different to pulpit or open-air. On TV and radio he is working to be engaging and maintain viewers / listeners. I think much of his style comes from his comedy background.


I noticed that as well.

Yes, I know folks tolerate my own style..therefore, I should tolerate others who have a great grasp on the truth. The content is very good. I count myself now a fan.


----------



## A.Joseph (May 1, 2019)

I think he’s doing something right cause my wife was able to get over the seeming disconnect between style and content much quicker than I was and now we have him on all the time and the whole family is enjoying and being enlightened by his program. So, go Todd!


----------



## Username3000 (May 2, 2019)

On the topic of children and anger, I’ve seen the book Heart Of Anger (I think that was the title) by Lou Priolo recommended for parents. Maybe somebody will want to check that out. I have it on my iPad, but haven’t gontonit yet.


----------



## Jeri Tanner (May 2, 2019)

Rutherglen1794 said:


> On the topic of children and anger, I’ve seen the book Heart Of Anger (I think that was the title) by Lou Priolo recommended for parents. Maybe somebody will want to check that out. I have it on my iPad, but haven’t gontonit yet.


It’s very good. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Pergamum (May 2, 2019)

I distrust most parenting and marriage books.


----------



## ZackF (May 2, 2019)

Rutherglen1794 said:


> On the topic of children and anger, I’ve seen the book Heart Of Anger (I think that was the title) by Lou Priolo recommended for parents. Maybe somebody will want to check that out. I have it on my iPad, but haven’t gontonit yet.



I have a hard copy but haven’t read it yet. The story of my life.


----------



## Username3000 (May 2, 2019)

ZackF said:


> I have a hard copy but haven’t read it yet. The story of my life.


Then send it my way!


----------



## ZackF (May 2, 2019)

Rutherglen1794 said:


> Then send it my way!


I will if you send me your iPad!


----------



## Username3000 (May 2, 2019)

Ha!


----------

